# 1984 evinrude e2rcrs 2 hp help



## Guest (Sep 29, 2018)

Make darn sure you got the right oil mox in it! Some of the small ones were 25:1 not 50:1.
Stop letting it run until it shuts off if you want it to live.
Plan on putting a water pump in it. Hope that helps.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks! I did use 50:1. Might need to look into that.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I reckon it should be straight when not in the housing?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

She looks a little set in her ways.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

Not sure if you know already, ise a little dish liquid to lube the housing with when you install the new one.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

The day I got it the oil in the foot was clear. When i drained it tonight water was in it. I guess i need to replace some seals and an o ring while im at it. Any tips on getting those oil seals out?


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2018)

Sometimes you can run a screw in them and pull them out with the screw.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

I cannot get this seal out to save my life. Cannot get a screw in to try and pull it out. Any ideas on a tool i could use to pull it out?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2018)

Heat the housing with a propane torch a little.


----------



## Bamajo (Apr 11, 2013)

Any more ideas? I have tried the tool in the picture and bent the hook on it. I tried heating with torch. Sprayed wd40 around it and tried a tiny slide hammer without budging either seal. It is like they are completely frozen to the housing. I have removed seals and bearings before but nothing like this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2018)

More heat and the slide hammer! More heat!


----------

